# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  فضل السبع الأواخر وأحكام ختام رمضان

## latifa Naf1

الحمدُ لله الذي فضَّل عشرَ رمضانَ الأخيرة، وأودَعَها الفضائلَ والمفاخرَ والمزايا الكثيرة، وأعطى فيها هذه الأمةَ ما لم يُعطِ غيرَها من المواهبِ الشهيرة، وخصَّها بليلةٍ لا يُساويها شيءٌ من ليالي الدَّهرِ، ﴿ لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ ﴾ [القدر: 3]، وأشهدُ أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له في الْمُلكِ والتدبير، ولا نِدَّ له في الحُبِّ والتعظيمِ والتأليه، فهو ﴿ نِعْمَ الْمَوْلَى وَنِعْمَ النَّصِيرُ ﴾ [الأنفال: 40] وأشهدُ أنَّ محمداً عبده ورسوله البشيرُ النذيرُ والسراج الْمُنير، اللهُمَّ صلِّ على محمدٍ وعلى آله وأصحابه أُولي الْجِدِّ في طاعة المولى والتشمير.



أمَّا بعد:

فيا أيها الناسُ اتقوا الله، وتعرَّضُوا في هذه العشر الْمُباركات لنفَحَاتِ ربِّكم الكريم.



عباد الله: إن شهرَكُم قد أخذ في النقصِ والاضمحلالِ، فتداركوه بصالح الأعمال، والتمسوا ليلةَ القدرِ فإنَّ مَن قامها إيماناً واحتساباً غُفرَ له ما تقدَّم من ذنوبه، ومَن قامها مُحتسباً أصلحَ اللهُ أحوالَهُ وسَتَر عيوبَه، ومَن دعا الله فيها بقلبٍ حاضرٍ خالصٍ أجابه وآتاه مطلوبه، أما يَحِقُّ لك أيها المؤمنُ أن تُجرِّد قلبكَ فيما بقي من هذه الليالي من جميع الأشغالِ، وأن تُقبلَ بكليَّتكَ إلى طاعةِ ذي الجلالِ، وأن تعترفَ بذنوبكَ وفاقتكَ وافتقاركَ، وأن تتوسَّلَ إليه مُخلصاً في خُضوعكَ وانكسارك؟ لعلك تُصادفُ ساعةَ إجابةٍ تَسعدُ فيها سعادةً لا تشقى بعدها، ولعلَّكَ تُوافق نفحةً من نفَحَاتِ الكريمِ تُصلحُ أُموركَ بها، فكم سَعِدَ في ليلة القدر أقوامٌ؟ وكم لله فيها من جزيل الفضل وواسع الإنعام؟ وكم أُعتقَ فيها المسرفون من النار؟ حين أخلصوا لربِّهم وأكثروا من التوبة والاستغفار.



فعن عائشةَ رضيَ اللهُ عنها قالت: (كانَ رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ يَجتَهِدُ في الْعَشْرِ الأواخِرِ ما لا يَجْتَهِدُ في غَيْرِهِ) رواه مسلم، وعنها قالت: (كانَ رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ إذا دَخَلَ العشرُ أحْيَا الليلَ، وأيقَظَ أهلَهُ، وجَدَّ، وشَدَّ الْمِئْزَرَ) رواه البخاري ومسلم واللفظ لمسلم.



فعليك أن تزيد في عبادتك إذا أخذ شهرُك في النقص، والأعمال بخواتيمها، وعليك أن تَحُثَّ أهلَكَ وتُنشِّطُهم وتُرغِّبهم في العبادةِ لا سيَّما في هذه السبع الأواخر التي لا يُفرِّط فيها إلا محروم.



أيها المسلمون:

لقد أمرَ النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بتحرِّي ليلة القدر في العشر الأواخر، وذلك بالقيام وإحياء الليل في طاعة الله تعالى من صلاةٍ وذكرٍ ودعاءٍ وقراءةٍ وغير ذلك، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (تَحَرَّوْا ليلَةَ القَدْرِ في العَشْرِ الأواخِرِ مِن رمَضَانَ) متفق عليه، قال النووي: (أيِ: احْرِصُوا على طَلَبها واجتَهِدُوا فيهِ) انتهى.



وقد بلغَ مجموعُ الروايات التي حدَّدت ليلة القدر من خلال الكتب التسعة إلى 72 اثنتين وسبعين رواية: ستُّ روايات بأنها في العشر الأواخر من رمضان، وخمسُ رواياتٍ أنها في السبع الأواخر، وسبعُ رواياتٍ أنها في الوِتر من العشر الأواخر، وسبعُ رواياتٍ أنها في بعض وِتر العشرِ الأواخر تحديداً، وروايةٌ واحدةٌ في تحديدها ليلة إحدى وعشرين، وعدَّةُ رواياتٍ عن عبدالله بن أُنيسٍ رضي الله عنه في تحديدها ليلة ثلاث وعشرين، وروايةٌ في تحديدها ليلة أربع وعشرين، وسبعُ رواياتٍ في تحديدها ليلةَ سبع وعشرين، وأربعُ روايات في تحديدها بصفةٍ تنطبقُ على أواخرِ الشهر.



قال الإمام ابن تيمية: (ليلةُ القدرِ في العشرِ الأواخرِ من شهرِ رمضانَ، هكذا صحَّ عن النبيِّ صلى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ.. وتكونُ في الوِترِ منها.. فعلى هذا إذا كانَ الشهرُ ثلاثينَ يكونُ ذلكَ لياليَ الأشفاعِ.. وإنْ كانَ الشهرُ تسعاً وعشرينَ كانَ التاريخُ بالباقي كالتاريخِ الماضي، وإذا كانَ الأمرُ هكذا فيَنْبَغي أنْ يَتَحَرَّاها المؤمنُ في العشرِ الأواخرِ جميعِهِ، كمَا قالَ النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ: «تَحَرَّوْها في العشرِ الأواخرِ»، وتكُونُ في السبعِ الأواخرِ، أكثَرَ وأكثَرُ ما تكُونُ ليلَةَ سَبْعٍ وعشرِينَ) انتهى.



وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: (هي في العشر الأواخر، لكن في السبع أوكد، ثم في أوتاره أوكد، ثم في السابع والعشرين أوكد) انتهى.



قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (التَمِسُوهَا في العشْرِ الأواخِرِ - يَعني ليلَةَ الْقَدْرِ - فإنْ ضَعُفَ أحَدُكُمْ أوْ عَجَزَ، فلا يُغْلَبَنَّ على السَّبْعِ البَوَاقي) رواه مسلم، وعن ابنِ عُمَرَ رضيَ اللهُ عنهُ: (أنَّ أُناساً أُرُوا ليلَةَ القَدْرِ في السَّبْعِ الأواخرِ، وأنَّ أُناساً أُرُوا أنها في العشرِ الأواخرِ، فقالَ النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ: التَمِسُوهَا في السَّبْعِ الأواخِرِ) رواه البخاري، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (تَحَرَّوْا لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ في السَّبْعِ الأَوَاخِرِ) رواه مسلم.



وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ليلَةُ القَدْرِ ليلَةُ سَبْعٍ وعشرينَ) رواه أبو داود وصحَّحه الألباني، وعن عبدِ اللهِ بنِ عباسٍ (أنَّ رجُلاً أَتى النبيَّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ فقالَ: يا نبيَّ اللهِ،إنِّي شَيْخٌ كبيرٌ عَلِيلٌ يَشُقُّ علَيَّ القِيَامُ، فأْمُرْني بلَيْلَةٍ لعَلَّ اللهَ يُوفِّقُني فيهَا للَيْلَةِ القَدْرِ، قالَ: علَيْكَ بالسابعَةِ) رواه الإمام أحمد وصحَّحه الشيخ أحمد شاكر، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (تَحَرَّوْها ليلَةَ سَبْعٍ وعشرِينَ) رواه الإمام أحمد وصحَّحه أبو البركات ابن تيميَّة، وعن أُبيِّ بن كعب رضي الله عنه: (وواللهِ إني لأَعلَمُ أيُّ ليلةٍ هيَ، هيَ الليلَةُ التي أمَرَنَا بها رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ بقيامِهَا، هيَ ليلَةُ صَبيحَةِ سَبْعٍ وعشرينَ، وأَمَارَتُهَا أنْ تَطْلُعَ الشمسُ في صَبيحَةِ يوْمِهَا بيْضَاءَ لا شُعَاعَ لَها) رواه مسلم.



وعن عُبادةَ بنِ الصامتِ رضي الله عنه قالَ: (خرَجَ النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ ليُخبرَنا بليلةِ القَدْرِ فتَلاَحَى رجُلانِ منَ المسلمينَ، فقالَ: خَرَجْتُ لأُخْبرَكُمْ بليلَةِ القَدْرِ، فتَلاحَى فُلانٌ وفُلانٌ، فرُفِعَتْ، وعَسَى أنْ يكونَ خيراً لكُم، فالتَمِسُوها في التاسِعَةِ والسابعةِ والخامِسَةِ) رواه البخاري.



فعليك أخي المسلم أن تحرص على تحقيق هذا الخير، والحصول عليه بالعبادة والطاعة فيما بقي من السبع الأواخر من الصلاة والتلاوة والذكر والدعاء، وكلِّ ما تستطيعه من الباقيات الصالحات.



عباد الله:

ولقد شرَعَ اللهُ لنا في ختام شهرنا عباداتٍ جليلةٍ، نزداد بها إيماناً، وتكمُل بها عباداتنا، وتَتمُّ بها علينا نعمةُ ربِّنا، شرَعَ لنا ربُّنا زكاةَ الفطرِ وتكبيرَ ليلةِ العيدِ، وصلاةَ العيد.



أمَّا زكاةُ الفطرِ: فعنِ ابنِ عُمَرَ رضيَ اللهُ عنهُمَا قالَ: (فَرَضَ رسولُ اللهِ صلى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ زكَاةَ الفِطْرِ صاعاً مِن تَمْرٍ، أو صاعاً من شَعيرٍ، علَى العبدِ والحُرِّ، والذَّكَرِ والأُنثى، والصغيرِ والكبيرِ من المسلمينَ، وأَمَرَ بها أنْ تُؤَدَّى قبلَ خُرُوجِ الناسِ إلى الصلاةِ) رواه البخاري ومسلم واللفظ للبخاري، وكان الصحابةُ رضي الله عنهم وهم النهايةُ في المسابقة والفضائل يُؤدُّونها قبل العيد بيومٍ أو يومين، قال نافع رحمه الله: (وكانُوا يُعْطُونَ قبلَ الفِطْرِ بيومٍ أو يومينِ) رواه البخاري.



وقالت اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء: (إنَّ الذي تحرَّر لنا في مقدار الصاع النبوي أنه قدر أربع حفنات بيدي الرجل المعتدل في الْخِلْقة)، وقالت أيضاً: (ومقداره بالكيلو ثلاثة كيلو تقريباً) انتهى.



فطهِّرُوا صيامكم بإخراجها، وحسِّنوها وكمِّلوها، ﴿ يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْفِقُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ وَمِمَّا أَخْرَجْنَا لَكُمْ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ وَلَا تَيَمَّمُوا الْخَبِيثَ مِنْهُ تُنْفِقُونَ وَلَسْتُمْ بِآخِذِيهِ إِلَّا أَنْ تُغْمِضُوا فِيهِ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ حَمِيدٌ ﴾ [البقرة: 267]، فزكاة الفطر من أجلِّ القُرَبِ إلى ربِّ العالمين، وهي طُهرةٌ للصائمِ، فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: (فَرَضَ رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم زكَاةَ الفِطْرِ طُهْرَةً للصَّائِمِ منَ اللَّغوِ والرَّفَثِ، وطُعْمَةً للمساكينِ، مَنْ أدَّاهَا قبلَ الصلاةِ فهِيَ زكاةٌ مَقْبُولَةٌ، ومَنْ أدَّاهَا بعدَ الصلاةِ فهِيَ صَدَقَةٌ مِنَ الصدقَاتِ) رواه أبو داود وحسنه ابن قدامة، وهيَ من جملة شُكر نعمة الله بالتوفيق لصيام رمضان، وتزكيةٌ للنفوس من الأخلاق الرذيلة، وفيها إغناءٌ للفُقراء في ذلك اليوم الكريم، وهي شكرٌ لنعمةِ الله بسلامة الدِّين والبَدَن، وفِداءٌ وكفَّارةٌ، والمؤمنُ الموفَّق يَحمدُ ربَّه حيث أقدره على أداء هذه الفريضة الجليلة.



وأنتَ أيها الْمُخرَجُ عنه: احمدِ اللهَ إذ كُنتَ عاجزاً عنها فأوجَبَها على منْ لكَ عليه لا عليك.

وقد صدر قرار هيئة كبار العلماء بأنه لا يجوز إخراج القيمة في زكاة الفطر، لأنها عبادةٌ وقد بيَّن النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ما تُخرج منه وهو الطعام، وجاء في فتوى اللجنة الدائمة: (وتُعطى فقراءَ المسلمين في بلدِ مُخرجها، ويجوزُ نقلها إلى فقراءِ بلدٍ أُخرى أهلُها أشدُّ حاجة) انتهى.



عباد الله: ومما شرَعَ لنا ربُّنا في ختام شهرنا: التكبير عند إكمال العدَّة: ﴿ وَلِتُكْمِلُوا الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ ﴾ [البقرة: 185]، وعنِ ابنِ عُمَرَ رضي الله عنهما (أنهُ كانَ يُكبِّرُ إذا غَدَا إلى الْمُصَلَّى يومَ العِيدِ) أخرجه الفريابيُّ بسندٍ صحيح، وعن أُمِّ عطيَّةَ رضي الله عنها قالت: (كُنَّا نُؤمَرُ أنْ نَخْرُجَ يومَ العيدِ حتى نُخْرِجَ البكْرَ مِن خِدْرِهَا، حتى نُخْرِجَ الْحُيَّضَ، فَيَكُنَّ خَلْفَ الناسِ، فيُكَبِّرْنَ بتكبيرِهِمْ، ويَدْعُونَ بدُعائهِم، يَرْجُونَ بَركَةَ ذلكَ اليومِ وطُهْرَتَهُ) رواه البخاري، قال النووي: (يُستَحَبُّ رَفْعُ الصوتِ بالتكبيرِ بلا خِلافٍ) انتهى.



فكبِّرُوا اللهَ من غروب الشمسِ ليلةَ العيدِ إلى صلاةِ العيدِ، كبِّرُوا اللهَ في المساجدِ والبُيوت والأسواق: الله أكبر، الله أكبر، لا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر، الله أكبر، ولله الحمد، اجهرُوا بذلك تعظيماً لله وإظهاراً للشعائر إلاَّ النساءُ فيُكبِّرن سِرَّاً، كُلٌّ يُكبِّرُ لوحده، قالت اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء: (التكبير الجماعي بصوت واحد ليس بمشروع، بل ذلك بدعة، لِما ثبت عن النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: «مَن أحدثَ في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو ردٌّ») انتهى.



قال تعالى: ﴿ قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ تَزَكَّى * وَذَكَرَ اسْمَ رَبِّهِ فَصَلَّى ﴾ [الأعلى: 14، 15]، ربَّنا تقبَّل منا إنك أنت السميع العليم، وتُب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم، آمين.

♦♦♦♦



إِنَّ الحمدَ للهِ، نَحمَدُه ونستعينُه، مَن يَهدِه اللهُ فلا مُضِلَّ له، ومَن يُضلل فلا هاديَ له، وأشهدُ أن لا إلهَ إلا اللهُ وحدَه لا شريكَ له، وأنَّ مُحمَّداً عبدُه ورسولُه.



أمَّا بعدُ:

ومما شَرَعَ لنا ربُّنا في ختام شهرنا: صلاة العيد، فعن أُمِّ عَطِيَّةَ رضي الله عنها قالت: (أُمِرنا أنْ نُخرِجَ الحُيَّضَ يومَ العيدينِ، وذوَاتِ الخُدُورِ، فيَشهَدنَ جماعةَ المسلمينَ ودَعْوَتَهُم، ويَعتزِلُ الحُيَّضُ عن مُصلاَّهُنَّ، قالتِ امرأةٌ: يا رسولَ اللهِ إحدانا ليسَ لَهَا جلبابٌ؟ قالَ: لِتُلْبسْهَا صاحِبَتُهَا من جِلْبَابهَا) رواه البخاري ومسلم، والجلباب: لباسٌ تلتحفُ فيه المرأة بمنزلة العباءة.



فاخرُجوا أيها المسلمون إلى صلاةِ العيدِ رجالاً ونساءً، صِغاراً وكباراً، تعبُّداً لله عزَّ وجلَّ، وامتثالاً لأمرِ رسولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وابتغاءً للخيرِ ودعوةَ المسلمين.



وليَخرُجِ الرِّجالُ متنظِّفين مُتطيِّبين لابسين أحسنَ ثيابهم، مع الحذر من الفخر والتكبُّر وإسبال الثياب والعباءات، وليَخرُج النساءُ محتشماتٍ بالعباءات الشرعية غير متطيِّبات ولا مُتبرِّجاتٍ بزينة.



والسنةُ أن يأكل المسلمُ في بيته قبل الخروج إلى المصلَّى تَمَراتٍ، ثلاث فأكثر، فعن أنسِ بنِ مالكٍ رضيَ اللهُ عنه قالَ: («كانَ رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ لا يَغْدُو يومَ الفِطْرِ حتى يأكُلَ تَمَرَاتٍ»، وقالَ مُرَجَّأُ بنُ رَجَاءٍ، حدَّثني عُبيدُ اللهِ، قالَ: حدَّثني أنسٌ عنِ النبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ: «ويَأْكُلُهُنَّ وِتْراً») رواه البخاري.



وفي روايةٍ: (ما خَرَجَ رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ يومَ فِطْرٍ حتى يَأكُلَ تَمَراتٍ ثلاثاً أوْ خمساً أو سبعاً) رواه ابن حبان وصحَّحه الألباني.



وأمَّا ما يُفعل في هذه السنين من تأخير الأكل والخروج به سواء كان تمراً أو غيره إلى المصلَّى لأكله هناك وتوزيعه على النساء والرِّجال ليَطعَمُوا منه، فهو خلافُ سنة النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلَّم، قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: (وأمَّا الخروجُ بالتمرِ إلى مُصلَّى العيدِ وأكلُه هناكَ فليسَ بسُنَّةٍ بلْ هو بدعة).



ومن أحكام صلاة العيد: ألاَّ أذان ولا إقامة لصلاة العيد، قال جابرٌ رضي الله عنه: (لا أذانَ للصلاةِ يومَ الفِطْرِ حينَ يَخرُجُ الإمامُ، ولا بعدَ ما يَخرُجُ، ولا إقامةَ، ولا نِداءَ، ولا شيءَ، لا نِداءَ يومَئِذٍ ولا إقامةَ) رواه مسلم.



ويُستحبُّ الاغتسالُ لصلاة العيد: قال سعيد بن المسيب: (سُنةُ الفطرِ ثلاثٌ: المشيُ إلى المصلَّى، والأكلُ قبلَ الخُروجِ، والاغتسالُ) رواه الفِرْيابيُّ وصحَّحه الألباني.



وكذا يُستحبُّ التجمُّل في العيد باللباس الْحَسَن، وكذا يُستحبُّ التطيُّب للعيد: سُئل نافعٌ رحمه الله: (كيفَ كانَ ابنُ عُمَرَ يَصنَعُ يومَ العيدِ؟ قالَ: كانَ يَشْهَدُ صلاةَ الفجرِ معَ الإمامِ ثُمَّ يَرجِعُ إلى بيتِهِ فيَغتَسِلُ غُسْلَهُ منَ الجَنابةِ، ويَلْبَسُ أحسَنَ ثِيابهِ، ويَتَطَيَّبُ بأطيَبِ ما عِنْدَهُ، ثُمَّ يَخرُجُ حتى يأتيَ الْمُصَلَّى) رواه الحارث في مسنده بسندٍ حسن.



وأمَّا التهنئةُ بالعيد: فعن جُبيرِ بنِ نُفَيْرٍ قالَ: (كانَ أصحابُ رسولِ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ إذا التَقَوْا يومَ العِيدِ يقُولُ بعضُهُم لبعضٍ: تقَبَّلَ اللهُ مِنَّا ومِنْكَ) رواه المَحامِلِيُّ وحسَّنه ابن حجر.



وليحذر المسلم من تخصيص ليلة العيد بقيامٍ من بين سائر الليالي: قالت اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء: (تخصيص ليلة العيد بقيام دون سائر الليالي يعتبر بدعة؛ لأنه لم يكن من سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم) انتهى.



أمتعنا الله وإياكم بالاجتهادِ في بقيَّة شهر البركةِ، فيا حسرةَ مَن كان في شهرِه مفرِّطاً، وعن رِفقةِ السابقين مُتثبِّطاً.

جعلنا الله من يصوم ويقوم رمضان وليلة القدر إيماناً واحتساباً، آمين.





المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------

